# photo of steam trawler



## bluenoser (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello; 
I am conducting research into the steam trawler Good Hope it was built in Hull in 1903 id # 116128 . The vessel was sunk on March 16, 1929 in Halifax Harbour Nova Scotia after colliding with the ship Stavangerfjord. Would anyone know if a photograph of this trawler exists? any help is appreciated.
Thanks bluenoser


----------

